

Interactive visualization of UbuntuEdge funding over time - madmaze
http://matthiaslee.com/iggTrack/index.html

======
aram
Would be cool to see at the same time straight line showing how much they'd
need to receive on average every day.

So $32m/31day = 1.032m every single day

~~~
buovjaga
[http://ubuntu-edge.info/](http://ubuntu-edge.info/)

~~~
aram
Thanks

